# What can a Woodrat do that a Leigh can't?



## Benchwayze (17 Aug 2011)

This is just a question or two, TBH:

If you have a Woodrat why do you need a Leigh?
If you have a Leigh, and most of the other standard bits of woodwork machinery, why do you need a Woodrat? 

I used to have both, but the 'Rat was a pain to set up and greedy for space. So, I sold it on. 
Also, I don't use the Leigh that often, so one day I might decide I need the shelf space! 

Just a thought though, what can the Woodrat do, that the Leigh can't?  

John


----------



## Harbo (17 Aug 2011)

Numerous types of joints, rebates/dados, routing in 3D, cicrcles etc. etc

My avatar was made using a Woodrat.

Rod


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Aug 2011)

I know the 'Rat is a versatile little beast, but as I said, I had a job setting it up, and space concerns were a problem.

I don't use the Leigh much these days and only for dovetails, and trimming end-grain with the router. 

I know there was a devised jig by Ramon Weston, for cutting finger joints... (Pre Leigh's own finger template days) but I lost the instruction sheet, and can't recall how it worked. I have used the Leigh to cut stub-tenons and mortices, for grooving and dowelling. Also for cross-grain housings. 

The biggest problem was that it is limited to 24" width. Not bad though for what is supposed to be just a 'dovetail' jig. 

Yes, I did like the Woodrat principle, but it really did need an empty wall, which I didn't have. The Leigh I can take outside and set it up on a workmate. 
But as I plan to make much smaller stuff, once my knees have recovered fully, then I want to do more handwork anyhow. (With the proviso that the grunt work will still be done on my machines!) 
Regards
John


----------



## Harbo (18 Aug 2011)

My Rat is secured to two thicknesses of 3/4" ply about chest height with dust extraction tubes below.
Although most of the time it is secured to some wall shelves in theory it can be moved to my work bench and secured by a couple of clamps and my vice.
Also in theory I can adjust the height by mounting it higher but so far have never done that?

Rod


----------



## custard (29 Aug 2011)

I've used both. 

The Woodrat can cut far finer dovetails than the Leigh. The Leigh is limited to through dovetails at an 8 degree slope and you can't buy a super slim dovetail cutter in an 8 degree slope configuration (the really nice Woodrat cutters are in a 9 degree slope, so can't be used with the Leigh jig). The Woodrat on the other hand allows you to use some unbelievably elegant HSS cutters that are virtually indistinguishable from perfectly hand cut dovetails, and it can handle whatever slope angle you like. 

The problem is that the Woodrat set-up is much more lengthy and demanding. The Leigh isn't exactly super fast, but it's certainly a lot quicker than the Woodrat, and the results are more predictable, there's still a hefty element of skill with the Woodrat so you won't get the superb quality possible without a lot of practise and a very precise working style.


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Aug 2011)

Yes Custard. I agree about the limitations of the Leigh joints, but like the Woodrat, they are variable in spacing, so that does help a little.. 

As for when I want a dovetail to look like it's been hand tooled... 
Well... I just (hammer) :mrgreen:

And these days it's going to be more often.. As soon as the NH decide to spend the money and replace my other knee, I'll be able to get in some practice. 

Cheers 

John


----------

